# Avere soggezione



## anto33

Buonasera

Dal libro che sto traducendo: "Discuteva di cose della fabbrica col vecchio Balotta, e gli dava sempre torto; perché *non aveva*, il Nebbia, *soggezione* di nessuno al mondo".
Come dovrei comprendere  "non aveva soggezione" in questo caso?
- non aveva rispetto per nessuno
- non dipendeva da nessuno
- nessuno lo spaventava, non era timorato

Grazie.


----------



## JanieJones

L'ultima che hai detto  

PS: "timorato" esiste, ma è più usato "timoroso".


----------



## anto33

JanieJones said:


> L'ultima che hai detto
> 
> PS: "timorato" esiste, ma è più usato "timoroso".



Grazie mille.
Non so perché, ma avrei scelto la prima.
E' per la prima volta quando sento questa espressione. Si usa spesso?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Essere timorato non si dice, essere timoroso si.


----------



## JanieJones

Essere timorato si usa soprattutto quando si parla di Dio: http://old.demauroparavia.it/120431
Molto raro, ma esiste 


Sì, "non avere soggezione di nessuno" si sente abbastanza spesso, anche se forse è più comune il suo contrario: "avere soggezione di qualcuno"


----------



## neutrino2

E anche "qualcuno *mi mette* soggezione", invertendo soggetto e oggetto.


----------



## Necsus

Come alternativa, forse è _intimorire _il verbo che più si avvicina come significato:
nessuno lo intimoriva/non era intimorito da nessuno.


----------



## Sesshomarux

La mia, in questo è adatto "non avere paura", che è un po' più marcato di "intimorire", perchè il "nessuno al mondo" rafforza molto la descrizione dell'atteggiamento, di questo uomo chiaramente rude.
Ma soprattutto soggezione in questo caso, si intende _"non avere paura della personalità/del carisma di nessuno"_, più che fisicamente.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Posso capire perfettamente la difficoltà che Anto33 provava._ <Siamo nel forum Solo Italiano> _Come si sa quale significato ha?  Se io legga la frase, "Ho soggezione di mio nonno," come saprei se il nonno fosse una persona per cui lo scrittore ha un grandissimo rispetto, o una persona per cui ha una grandissima paura?!


----------



## chipulukusu

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Posso capire perfettamente la difficoltà che Anto33 provava._ <Siamo nel forum Solo Italiano> _Come si sa quale significato ha?  Se io legga la frase, "Ho soggezione di mio nonno," come saprei se il nonno fosse una persona per cui lo scrittore ha un grandissimo rispetto, o una persona per cui ha una grandissima paura?!



E' molto giusta la tua osservazione, L'aura. In effetti il significato di soggezione in italiano è strettamente legato al concetto di rispetto. Non è la paura derivante dal timore per l'incolumità fisica o per qualche altra minaccia specifica, ma è la paura derivante da senso di inferiorità nei confronti di chi si ritiene superiore.
Noi abbiamo un termine molto simile a soggezione, anche se molto più forte, che è _timore reverenziale_, che rende ancora più chiaramente l'idea di compresenza di timore e profondo rispetto.
Prova a pensare ad un termine inglese che si usa molto in ambito religioso per indicare la paralisi che si subisce di fronte ad una manifestazione di potenza divina e avrai un'idea, ovviamente portata all'estremo, del significato di _soggezione_​.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Una domanda follow-up: Siamo d'accordo che possiamo dire "Ho soggezione di mio nonno" (una persona). Ma si può dire, "Ho soggezione dei sacrifizi di mio nonno" (un'azione), oppure, "Ho soggezione delle abilità di mio nonno" (una cosa intangibile)?


----------



## chipulukusu

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Una domanda follow-up: Siamo d'accordo che possiamo dire "Ho soggezione di mio nonno" (una persona). Ma si può dire, "Ho soggezione dei sacrifizi di mio nonno" (un'azione), oppure, "Ho soggezione delle abilità di mio nonno" (una cosa intangibile)?



No, direi che sarebbe un uso eccessivamente allargato della parola. Il termine giusto in questo caso è *ammirazione*.
Non escludo che qualche madrelingua possa usare soggezione in questo modo, ma non è un uso standard.

EDIT: Si può dire *sono soggiocato soggiogato* dall'abilità di mio nonno, nel senso che non mi sento all'altezza, ma è un'espressione diversa.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

"Soggiocato" o "soggiogato"?


----------



## Passante

Da dizionario, soggezione deriva dal lat. _subiectio-onis_, der. di _subicĕre_  "assoggettare" e significa dipendenza (da), sottomissione,  subordinazione, sudditanza  http://www.etimo.it/?term=soggezione&find=Cerca 
da cui anche [l'imbarazzarsi di fronte a persone importanti o in ambienti diversi dal  proprio] ≈ disagio, imbarazzo, impaccio, timidezza, timore. http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/soggezione_(Sinonimi-e-Contrari)/
Per  questo sicuramente una persona o un gruppo di persone può metterci in  soggezione per autorità  o autorevolezza, ma anche un ambiente/una  situazione/un azione può creare soggezione. 
Il concetto è sempre  quello di sentirsi inferiore e/o inappropriato in una determinata  situazione o di fronte ad una determinata persona o anche di una  determinata azione.
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/soggezione/ nel significato 2 gli esempi del caso.

Gli  esempi proposti da L'aura però non mi convincono lo stesso, forse mi  risultano troppo ambigui o strani, magari è la costruzione stessa, non  so.

PS soggiogato, comunque mi sembra troppo pure soggiogato, forse userei sovrastare


----------



## chipulukusu

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> "Soggiocato" o "soggiogato"?



Si scusa, ovviamente è soggiogato, mi è scappato un errore... complimenti per il tuo italiano, comunque!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Passante said:


> Gli  esempi proposti da L'aura però non mi convincono lo stesso, forse mi  risultano troppo ambigui o strani, magari è la costruzione stessa, non  so.



Be', neppure io sono confortevole con queste costruzioni. Altro di essere anglofono, ho meno esperienza nel forum Solo Italiano. Sto ancora imparando quando è meglio fare la domanda qua e quando è meglio farla a Italiano-Inglese. 

Avendo detto ciò, mi domando quale verbo tu suggerisci quando lo scrittore rimane stupito dalla sapienza di un'altra persona, o dai successi di quella persona, o da una cosa che quella persona ha riuscito di fare. (Capisco che si può avere soggezione solo per la persona stessa.)


----------



## chipulukusu

chipulukusu said:


> Si scusa, ovviamente è soggiogato, mi è scappato un errore... complimenti per il tuo italiano, comunque!



Ripensandoci, e visto che su Google ci sono 44.200 risultati di persone convinte che si scriva soggiocato, ho il terrore che io potrei essere stato uno di quelli... meglio non pensarci


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

La possibilità del verbo "sovrastare" m'interessa. Si può dire, "Rimango sovrastato dai successi (dalla conoscenza, dal coraggio) di mio nonno"?


----------



## chipulukusu

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> La possibilità del verbo "sovrastare" m'interessa. Si può dire, "Rimango sovrastato dai successi (dalla conoscenza, dal coraggio) di mio nonno"?



Secondo me si, si può dire, anche se sovrastare lo userei più quando c'è di mezzo un confronto tre me e un'altra persona, ad esempio: sono _sovrastato_ dall'abilità dell'avversario.

Un termine con valenza positiva molto usato in questo caso è _impressionare_: Sono _impressionato _dai successi di mio nonno. Sicuramente non ha però la stessa forza di espressioni come _sovrastato_, _annichilito_, _annientato (_quest'ultima poco usata a dire il vero).

Un'espressione che ricorda da vicino l'analogo termine che si userebbe in inglese in questo caso è _prostrarsi_. _Sono prostrato di fronte_ ai successi o _mi prostro di fronte ai successi_, ma attenzione, perché si usa molto spesso in senso ironico


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

E si dico, "Rimango stupito dai successi di mio nonno" ...?


----------



## giginho

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> E si dico, "Rimango stupito dai successi di mio nonno" ...?



Puoi dirlo, certo, ma vuol dire che non ti aspettavi che tuo nonno potesse aver avuto dei successi simili....in qualche modo implica che i successi di tuo nonno siano stati più grandi di quanto tu lo ritenessi


----------



## chipulukusu

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> E si dico, "Rimango stupito dai successi di mio nonno" ...?



SI è perfetto.

Diciamo solo che  _sono stupito _è un poco meno forte rispetto a altri termini e mentre _sono impressionato_ si usa solo in senso positivo, di ammirazione, _sono stupito _si utilizza sia in senso positivo, di ammirazione, che negativo, di delusione.

EDIT: ho letto adesso l'osservazione di giginho è concordo in pieno. Questo mi spiega anche perché ho avuto la sensazione che _sono stupito_ non avesse una grande valenza ammiratoria, al contrario di _sono impressionato.

EDIT2: c'è da dire che io utilizzo molto _sono impressionato_ più di quanto lo sento usare dai miei connazionali. In questo credo di essere influenzato dall'inglese (e dalla mia mamma di origini campane che mi diceva sempre _(fai una buona impressione/non fare una brutta impressione - anche se questo non c'entra molto...)


----------

